# Interview



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Any of you feral hog experts want to do a interview with the Oakland press on 6-22. If not your stuck with me and you may not like what I have to say. So batter up. PM me if you want to do it.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

